# River Wide Log in Upper Blue



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a river wide log in the upper blue just above the "1/4 Mile to Takeout" sign. It can be run river right in a raft or kayak. Just be heads up as it could get dangerous as the river rises.


----------



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

Not river wide. More like a huge log in middle of the river bouncing around bc of the high flows. Tons of room left and alot more room to the right. Another 100 or 200 cfs the tree will shift off the rock in the middle and head down streat and probably pin somwhere else. Not really a huge deal but keep your eyes open.


----------

